# drm-devel-kmod-5.0 must be manually loaded!



## zoujiaqing (Apr 29, 2020)

Add kld_list="amdgpu" or kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko" to /boot/loader.conf reboot freebsd.

Can't loaded this module!

Must be manually command `kldload amdgpu` to load it.

Laptop: DELL 5585
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3700U
FreeBSD: 13-CURRENT-20200423


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 29, 2020)

zoujiaqing said:


> Add kld_list="amdgpu" or kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko" to /boot/loader.conf reboot freebsd.
> 
> Can't loaded this module!
> 
> ...



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

Also, i use linux 5.0 drm on 12.1 and it works just with `kld_load="amdgpu"` in /etc/rc.conf


----------

